# Quel DD 2.5" externe [FW, USB] !...



## BigBrowser (17 Mars 2005)

Je voudrais acheter un petit DD externe 2.5:
- sans ventilo
- FW + USB 2
- alimenté par la prise FW (+/- USB)
- capacité 20 à 60 Go

J'ai repéré les modèles proposés par McWay:
Aluslim
Momobay
Safedisk
Spio

Avez-vous des conseils d'achat chez McWay ou ailleurs ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Quel DD externe [FW, USB] !... ​


----------



## m@c (26 Mars 2005)

b'jour tt le monde :=)

alors maintenant macway.com faut des modeles bien plus competitif que les Ice : les safedisk !

qq'un a testé les hdd externes de chez safedisk ? bonnes ou mauvaises experiences ...


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

BigBrowser a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais acheter un petit DD externe 2.5:
> - sans ventilo
> - FW + USB 2
> - alimenté par la prise FW (+/- USB)
> ...



pour moi le meilleure produit est: l'ALUSLIM (svm mac la meme tester ainsi que d'autre et il en sort vainqueur), j'en ai pris un de 80Go usb2/firewire400

et pour toi c'est *celui-ci*


----------



## Tox (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas trouvé beaucoup de témoignages concernant les disques durs externes, je vous livre rapidement ma nouvelle expérience.

Je viens de monter un disque dur 80GB de la série WD Scorpio dans un boîtier externe. Pour choisir le disque dur, je me suis référé à cet article : http://www.tomshardware.com/mobile/20041213/index.html

Ne sachant pas quel boîtier choisir et internet ne m'offrant que peu d'informations, je me suis dirigé au "pif" sur celui-ci : http://www.data-tec.com.tw/English/a250CP-e.htm

Il s'agit vraiment d'une bonne surprise, le "package" est complet, avec une housse, 1 câble USB, 1 câble USB pour l'alimentation et 1 câble Firewire 4 broches <-> 6 broches. La connectique est également complète à l'arrière du boîtier avec un port mini-usb, 1 port firewire 4 broches, un port firewire 6 broches et un port dc in 5v. La puce est une Prolific PL3507 Combo Device. La finition est correcte.

Le montage est archi-simple, soit 4 vis pour fixer le disque dur sur la platine et 4 vis pour fermer le boîtier.

Sur mon iBook, le disque dur fonctionne sans problème en firewire et en USB. Un bémol, le port USB de l'iBook ne parvient pas à alimenter le disque dur et je dois donc avoir recours au deuxième port USB pour l'alimentation (alors que le port firewire alimente parfaitement le disque dur). De toute manière, je préfère le firewire. 

Gain entre le disque dur d'origine du iBook et le disque dur externe : 34 % en faveur de l'externe selon Xbench 1.2.

Bref un excellent boîtier pour un tout petit prix (40 euros environ en Suisse).

J'espère que mon témoignage pourra être utile à d'autres...


----------



## davidcaro2 (14 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai acheté un boitier sur materiel.net

Suite au remplacement du disque dur de mon ibook , j'ai mis mon disque 40gb 4200tr d'origine dans ce boitier

http://www.materiel.net/details_ME940U2FL.html

Une bonne surprise... alimenté par port USB2/Firewire , pochette de transport , cable USB/firewire , design sympa

Aucun pilote a installer ni en usb , ni en firewire

Le prix est plutôt correct je pense


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Septembre 2005)

Quel hd "vraiment" portable, costaud, est disponible sur le marché svp?
j'utilisais mon ipod, mais il vient de lacher :
utilitaire disk le voit, no prob de reparation mais invisible sur le bureau!
perdu tous mes fichiers!!!

commeil me sert de hd portable, je pensais m'en acheter un vrai plutot que racheter unipod, qui flanche!

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

Fils fusionnés


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Septembre 2005)

SAcré golf, 'reusement ktélà!


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Septembre 2005)

que faut-il vraiment penser de l'aluslim?

j'ai repéré celui de 60g à 7200t pour 214,08eur ttc!

peut-on l'utiliser pour la vidéo.? si oui, est-ce donc preferable d'avoir 7200t plutot que 5400 ou 4200 tm?

le 4200t de 60g et à 138 euros!

en gros que me conseillerez-vous?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

Si tu fais de la vidéo, je ne peux que te conseiller fortement un Disque 7200tr/min.

Si tu as de place, prends même un 3"1/2, tu seras encore plus rapide...
Par contre, les 3"1/2 sont plus gros et ne sont pas autoalimenté, il faut un transfo.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

Un p'tit test de disues dur 2"1/2 : 
http://www.tt-hardware.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=6373

L'Hitachi est grand vainqueur, c'est le seul( je crois) DD 2"1/2 à 7200tr/mmin


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Septembre 2005)

bah non c'est pas le seul puisque je viens de specifier que j'avais vu le aluslim:
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_170_464_677&products_id=4090

 oui pour le 3 pouces, seulement je me suis plus habitué au comfort petit format (ipod)...
 alors, plutot que de trimballer mon 80g de lacie, qui est un 3 pouces....

 en fait je cherche quelquechose pour trimballer mon boulot (grafizm et video) sans risquer la meme m*** qu'avec un ipod. j'ai un pote dans le meme cas : il achete un nouvel ipod tous les ans! le hd dedans est vraiment à chi***


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le disque dur de l'aluslim est tres surement l'Hitachi


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Septembre 2005)

ah ok, sorry..merci pour ton info en tous cas...


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Septembre 2005)

sinon..

ça? faut en penser quoi?

http://www.storex.fr/storex/htm/scripts/produit.asp?nom_produit=CLUB Pocket-Disk


----------



## -greg- (12 Septembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> sinon..
> 
> ça? faut en penser quoi?
> 
> http://www.storex.fr/storex/htm/scripts/produit.asp?nom_produit=CLUB Pocket-Disk





 l'aluslim est le plus fiable et rapide au test ( d'apres svm et un autre lu sur 2 magazines test)
perso j'ai prix un aluslim 80 a 7200t/m rapide et aucun probleme


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> sinon..
> 
> ça? faut en penser quoi?
> 
> http://www.storex.fr/storex/htm/scripts/produit.asp?nom_produit=CLUB Pocket-Disk


Ils annoncent un taux de transferts de 55Go/h, ce qui peux paraitre bien, mais ça correspond à 15Mo/s, et c'est de la pub!!!

Je pense que l'aluslim est le meilleur, ou en tout cas un des meilleurs DD 2''1/2 du marché actuellement... surtout si tu fais de la vidéo 

Par contre, si tu n'as pas le budget, y'en a des moins chers, mais avec des disques durs plus lents, à 5400tr, voire 4200tr/min.


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Septembre 2005)

MERCI beaucoup pour votre aide..
le budget du moment n'etant pas au meilleur..
je crois que je vais me rabattre sur le 60g aluslim (5400t) : 130eur.
le 80 etant quasi 100 euros de +


merci.


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Septembre 2005)

bon..
j'ai acheté le aluslim 60g 5400t...
et pour l'instant j'ai un gros probleme :
il m'affiche "22 minutes" de temps de copie pour 630 megs situés sur le hd de mon g5!!!
il y a un truc qui ne va pas non?


non?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Septembre 2005)

C4est pas normal, non...
Tu es branché en USB2 ou firewire?


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Septembre 2005)

non firewire.
j'en reviens..ce mldi:
le mec l'a branché...
l'a initialisé...
tout s'est bien passé : aucun blocage.
test copie fichiers : speed, fluide.
retour au taf:
test sur  3 g5 : meme merde!

le type etait sous tiger, ici tout est encore sous panther...
ca vient peut etre de là (?)
j'avais prévu l'option : le type me dit : non ce sera ok, tiger ou panther pour le hd, no prob! (???)

en attendant : pas pour moi...je suis dans la merde!

hellllllllllp!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Septembre 2005)

as tu essayé de le brancher en USB2, pour voir si ça marche mieux?
sinon, je ne vois pas trop d'ou ça peut venir...

As tu d'autres periphériques FW branchés? si oui, debranche tous les autres, ne laisse que le DD...

Bon courage


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Septembre 2005)

je n'ai même pas envie d'essaye l'usb, j'ai pris un truc combo pour le firewire!
et non je n'ai rien d'autre connecté en firewire.
ce qui est fou c'est que chez le type : aucun probleme !
dingue!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Septembre 2005)

essaye en USB2, ca peut peut etre venir de ton port FW...


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Septembre 2005)

ok : deuxieme test sous tiger : ca marche!
 ce disque est donc à chier si on a besoin de passer sous panther?

pour le port "non", puisqu'il y en a 2 et que j'ai testé sur 6 machines et que seules les 2 sous tiger on fonctionné!

"CHEZGREG"  ???
ES-TU SOUS TIGER???

si quelqu'un a une astuce, je suis preneur...
merci


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Septembre 2005)

le boitier ouvert laisse paraitre un *hd samsung.*...
et voilà ce que j'ai trouvé: (ca fait peur) :

*trouvé ici: http://prix.matbe.com/prix/commentaires/lire/20444/Icy-Box-IB-250UE/
*
_ J'ai  acheté  le  boitier  251UE  avec  un  disque  dur  2.5"  Samsung  60Go  5400trs.

 -  Première  utilisation  avec  la  connectique  double  USB  :  ça  ne  marche  pas.

 -  Connectique  USB  &  firewire  :  ça  ne  marche  tjs  pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 Aucun  support  valable  sur  le  site  constructeur.


 En fait il y a un petit connecteur rond standard c'est pour y mettre une alim extérieure indispensable dans mon cas (5v). Ce qui n'est pas précisé par les constructeurs.


 Pour éviter de trimballer un transfo avec mon boitier je me suis fait le condon d'alim a partir d'un cordon usb, comme ça ya un cordon usb pour la com et un cordon usb pour l'alim. remarque: le cordon usb double vendu avec le boitier ne sert à rien puisque l'alim ne passe pas par là.


 Maintenant mon boitier marche enfin mais je comprend pas pourquoi ils sont pas capable de fournir le cable d'alim pour 41Euros !!!!



 J'ai  fait  un  petit  test  pour  savoir  si  c'est  usb2  ou  firewire  le  meilleur,  résultats  :

 USB2  :  25Mo/s  au  lieu  de  60  théorique

 Firewire:  18.5Mo/s  au  lieu  de  50  théorique


 Conclusion  :  j'aurai  dû  acheté  le  boitier  sans  firewire  qui  est  moins  cher  et  moins  épais  et  moins  lourd


_*(le post d'apres -sur ce lien- laisse un commentaire totalement opposé !!!!)*


----------



## -greg- (13 Septembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ok : deuxieme test sous tiger : ca marche!
> ce disque est donc à chier si on a besoin de passer sous panther?
> 
> pour le port "non", puisqu'il y en a 2 et que j'ai testé sur 6 machines et que seules les 2 sous tiger on fonctionné!
> ...




salut,

oui je suis en 10.4.2

pour l'USB2 tu as un cable USB2+un cable UBS "gigogne"(alim) donc pas besoin de transfo

perso je trouve le firewire 400 un peu plus rapide et surtout plus stable que l'USB2

@+


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Septembre 2005)

VOILÀ : AVIS AUX AMATEURS :
CE P**** DE HD : NE FONCTIONNE PAS SOUS OSX 3. (PANTHER).

on m'a fait un échange standard ce soir : revenu sur monpowerbok tigre : no problemo, et testé sur mon g4 733 (panther) : bug!!!!

je ne sais pus quoi faire (commme cela se peut il???)

vu le temoignage de notre ami ci-dessus : etant sous tigre aussi : cela ne fonctionne pas sous panther!
merde!

PS: L'ULTIME REPONSE A L'USB2 : OUI ca marche sous panther, mais le debit de copie est naze.
en tous cas, le firewire est zero si on n'est pas sous tiger.


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Décembre 2005)

Hullo,

L'aluslim me tente bien... j'aurais juste deux chtites questions:
S'il est branché à un iBook et qu'aucun des deux n'est relié à une prise, est-ce que l'autonomie de l'iBook s'en ressent beaucoup? 
En mettant de côté la question de l'échange de fichiers pc/mac, en quoi devrais-je formater le disque pour avoir le plus de place possible?

Merci!

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 
Pour l'autonomie, je ne peux te repondre, je n'ai pas de portable :rose:

Pour le formatage, si tu n'a pas le soucis de l'utiliser avec un PC, formates le en HFS+, c'est le formatage le plus rapide et le plus adapté aux macs recent


----------



## vincmyl (15 Décembre 2005)

Moi je suis sur Firewire avec Panther, c'est un maxtor et ca tourne impecc


----------



## philia (18 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> L'aluslim me tente bien... j'aurais juste deux chtites questions:
> S'il est branché à un iBook et qu'aucun des deux n'est relié à une prise, est-ce que l'autonomie de l'iBook s'en ressent beaucoup?
> ...





Pour l'autonomie ça va mais peut-etre aussi que ça dépendra de la vitesse de rotation de ton disque externe...

Perso le mien n'est pas un aluslim mais un "mixte" usb2/FW (acheté à la fnac), branché en permanence (en FW) sur mon IBook (en ce moment pour sauvegarde de fichiers sur serveur en ligne), et il est formatté en fat32 justement pour le coté compatibilité...c'est quand meme bien pratique à trimballer ce petit disque chez les amis et ma famille pour échanger de fichiers...

Je l'avais payé 219¤ pour un 80Go (assez cher) mais il est passé à 179¤ je crois...ce qui est dans les prix pour un 2"5 usb2/fw...

Par contre je crois que si c'était à refaire je prendrais un usb2 seulement...le FW me semble pas indispensable sur un 2"5 surtout vu la différence de prix....


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Décembre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais payé 219¤ pour un 80Go (assez cher) mais il est passé à 179¤ je crois...ce qui est dans les prix pour un 2"5 usb2/fw...



Merci pour ces précisions.
Bon en attendant je me suis acheté un aluslim 80Go en usb2 pour... 139 Euros.  Et l'usb2/fw coûtait 20 Euros de plus.
Pas eu le temps de le tester. Juste le faire monter une fois.
Il me semble nickel.
Et je pense que je vais le laisser en... euh c'est quoi déjà le format mac? Hfs+ ou un truc du genre.  Oui c'est moins pratique pour les échanges, mais il n'est pas fait pour ça.
Tiens question en fat, ton disque fait combien de go exactement steplaît? Chez moi il fait en fait dans 74 ou 76 (j'ai un doute).

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## philia (19 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces précisions.
> Bon en attendant je me suis acheté un aluslim 80Go en usb2 pour... 139 Euros.  Et l'usb2/fw coûtait 20 Euros de plus.
> Pas eu le temps de le tester. Juste le faire monter une fois.
> Il me semble nickel.
> ...



Félicitation...tiens nous au courant quand tu l'auras utilisé ! 

Il fait 74,5 Go en fat 32


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Décembre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation...tiens nous au courant quand tu l'auras utilisé !
> 
> Il fait 74,5 Go en fat 32



Et bien je viens de bien le charger... il réagit nickel.
Merci pour la quantité de Go... on a donc la même.

Par contre une question, je pensais utiliser n'importe quel cable usb2, il semblerait que non. Or je n'aime pas trop mon cable usb2 avec en plus son boût de cable avec une "double prise usb"... vous savez si je peux trouver un cable usb2 qui fonctionne avec mon aluslim et sans cette double prise.

Merci.

A.


----------



## philia (20 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je viens de bien le charger... il réagit nickel.
> Merci pour la quantité de Go... on a donc la même.
> 
> Par contre une question, je pensais utiliser n'importe quel cable usb2, il semblerait que non. Or je n'aime pas trop mon cable usb2 avec en plus son boût de cable avec une "double prise usb"... vous savez si je peux trouver un cable usb2 qui fonctionne avec mon aluslim et sans cette double prise.
> ...



Je ne sais pas exactement de quelle prise il s'agit (pour moi il s'agit de mini usb)  mais si c'est 2 prises classiques usb je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire autrement...


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Décembre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas exactement de quelle prise il s'agit (pour moi il s'agit de mini usb)  mais si c'est 2 prises classiques usb je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire autrement...



Donc ma prise est une mini, mais je trouve l'embout le plus fin plus gros que d'autres embouts fins que j'ai vu et puis surtout du côté de l'embout "normal" il y a un autre cable qui se termine avec une double prise usb.


A.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Décembre 2005)

Le coté de l'embout "normal" utilise 2 ports USB car 1 seul n'est pas suffisant pour l'alimentation du DD externe. J'ai vu sur un ultra portable dell la même chose pour le lecteur optique


----------



## philia (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui ça dépend peut être de la vitesse de rotation du disque...le mien est auto alimenté par une seule prise usb ou FW...sinon tu as essayé avec un hub ?


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Décembre 2005)

En effet, en branchant l'aluslim sur l'iBook G3 de ma mère, j'ai constaté que je devais brancher cette seconde prise pour qu'il soit alimenté. 
Mais bon sur mon iBook G4, pas besoin d'une seconde prise. Donc... dites, ça existe un simple cable usb2 qui puisse alimenter mon aluslim? Comme je le disais, j'ai voulu prendre mon cable usb2 "classique" fourni avec mon Aluice, et nada.

Merci.

A.


----------

